# Swollen feet



## Vicki (Nov 17, 2004)

I've had homing pigeons for 2 years now. I had a yb fly off the other day and was out for a couple of days. All of my birds wear a telephone number band, so Sunday I got a call from someone who found the bird. I went to pick her up. She seems ok except she can't walk. Both of her feet are swollen. She stretches sometimes when I pick her up, but from the knee joint down, the leg and feet are swollen. There are no signs of cuts or abrasions. I washed the feet and legs off and coated them in Polysporin yesterday, but since I picked her up on Sunday, I can't tell that they've gone down any. They feel very warm. She eats and drinks fine and sits pretty much the rest of the day except for when she gets a little urge to flap her wings a while. Should I be suspending her a while during the day? Is there anything I can give her to take down the swelling?

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Vicky,

you might check with a magnifying glass for string injury. If the feet are swollen you might not be able to see any string, or worse hair with the nacked eye.
It is a frecvent cause of feet swelling.

Let us know what you find.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the youngster.

She is sitting then and bending the knee joint? I would seek out a professional, an avian vet or rehabber since the swelling hasn't subsided and to see what possibly going on inside.

Without seeing it, it could be severly sprained. I would keep her off both legs, maybe suspend her, if that is comfortable for her, until the swelling goes down. 

You can use the homeopathic Arnica Montana 6X for swelling and bruising, for injuries associated with any kind of trauma. it will help get the swelling and bruising down. This is a homeopathic from health food store, and the dose would be 2 or 3 tablets twice a day (morning and night) for two days, after that one dose a day for a few days. (2 for small bird, 3 for a large bird)

If it is a fracture and it has been set, you can use Symphytum 6X to help nit the bone.

Give colloidal silver, (Sovereign Silver) a few drops down the throat each day for a week for any infection that might be going on. 

Keep up the nutrition at this stressful time in the birds life.

Treesa


----------



## Vicki (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I just called the health store about the Arnica Montana 6X and they have it. I'm off to go get some. But what about the other products you mentioned? I'm taking the posts with me so maybe they can help me at the store.

As far as suspending the bird, I made a little sling for another bird the seems to have genetic problems with its legs but the sling has opening for the wings to slip through and when I put this bird in it, she tries to fly. I've heard of using an old sock. How do I cut the openings. I guess for her feet and head and just keep the wings close to her.

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.redroselofts.com/braveheart.htm

check out this link


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a heartwarming story, Lovebirds.
Thanks.
This poor bird looks sop pittyful hanging from the rack.

Reti


----------



## Vicki (Nov 17, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> http://www.redroselofts.com/braveheart.htm
> 
> check out this link



Thank you for that link! I'd seen it a long time ago and was just looking for it again this afternoon. I found a forum where the same article was posted but no picture. 

Treesa, I went to the health food store. They were ouf of the 6x and sold me the 30x since you had said 2-3 tablets of the 6x. I figured if I cut a pill in half, it should be about the same. What do you think? I'll wait until this evening to give it to her. I already have some broad spectrum antibiotic I had started giving her last night. The lady at the store suggested I wait and see how the Arnica does.

Vicki


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Vicki,


Electrical or other burns might make something like this sometimes, and with their Feet so often kind of 'Red' anyway...

Both Feet would be fairly unusual for it being a sprain, but could be...

How's her Keel area? and hints of bruising under the Feathers?

Could be chemical exposure of some kind possibly - landing on something nasty or in something briefly even...

One never knows the kinds of things they can get into...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Vicki said:


> Thank you for that link! I'd seen it a long time ago and was just looking for it again this afternoon. I found a forum where the same article was posted but no picture.
> 
> Treesa, I went to the health food store. They were ouf of the 6x and sold me the 30x since you had said 2-3 tablets of the 6x. I figured if I cut a pill in half, it should be about the same. What do you think? I'll wait until this evening to give it to her. I already have some broad spectrum antibiotic I had started giving her last night. The lady at the store suggested I wait and see how the Arnica does.
> 
> Vicki


Vicki,

I can only recommend the 6X make sure you know the difference in dosing before using it. I would not recommend any antibiotic at this time because you don't really know what you are treating, you should only use an antibiotic when it is recommended by vet or rehabber for treatment.

Phil,

Yeah, I thought about how unusual it would be for both legs to be sprained too, but If the bird was hit right in the knee joint by some power line, or something, and I have also obsreved some nasty accidents with telephone lines. You're right Phil, there is always something different to observe, I wish they could talk and tell us what happened sometimes, it would make treatment a whole lot simpler!

Treesa


----------

